# Newcastle disease is now in Utah



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So now its in Utah due to someone moving birds from the quarantined zone in CA


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Folks, the outbreak of virulent Newcastle disease in southern California is still spreading. There have now been 299 confirmed cases, and 3 of those were in commercial poultry facilities. There are extensive quarantine zones now in southern CA, and 4 neighborhoods have mandatory euthanasia of all poultry.

And it's still spreading. Someone moved birds FROM the quarantined area, out of CA, all the way to Utah. And the took Newcastle disease with them. It's now been confirmed in Utah, in birds just moved from CA.

There's an article summarizing much of it here - https://plantingseedsblog.cdfa.ca.g...Ogsm6_3WG6Fj5kxYygj2hnpb4JSSx3bVyoM9ontCfYe4g

Info from the USDA is here - https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/newsroom/stakeholder-info/sa_by_date/2019/january/vnd-utah

And info from the CA Dept of Food and Ag is here - https://www.cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss/Animal_Health/Newcastle_Disease_Info.html

PLEASE do not buy birds, chicks, or hatching eggs from anywhere in the Riverside or Los Angeles area. Birds can be infected and contagious well before they show any symptoms.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How did they find it so quickly in Utah? Has it begun to spread there?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Im not sure. I guess the moved birds started showing symptoms


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm surprised there hasn't been more said about it anywhere out in the open. They certainly made sure we knew about the flu that circulated a couple of years ago and that's nowhere near as bad as this.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks Maryellen for the info I am sharing this with my group since I have members all over.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I posted this on a FB group and the moderator told me not to post any updates since the group was for egg color stuff. WTF... people buy eggs and chicks all over so why should it not be posted. I would want to know .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Head in the sand mentality. Without birds there is no egg color to be obsessed about.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I deleted my FB account earlier this month.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> I posted this on a FB group and the moderator told me not to post any updates since the group was for egg color stuff. WTF... people buy eggs and chicks all over so why should it not be posted. I would want to know .


For sure everyone with chickens needs to know. A lot of people I've noticed don't really understand the importance of biosecurity.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

I thought Newcastle was eradicated from the US how did it end up in California? Was it through imported birds?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so you peaked my curiosity so I did some reading. The virus exists around the world, scientists believe that wild birds are the vector when no other explanation exists. The first outbreak in the states in the early 1900's.

It's spread through contaminated feed, water, feces, saliva but does not live long in the environment.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, it was probably almost ten years ago that I deleted my FB.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Cock fighting ring was busted in CA in may 2018. Thats where it started, then some birds were transported to utah that were infected.

My Facebook is filled with critter pics lol.. 

I was shocked to be told to not post about it.


----------

